# what make and model is this revolver?



## jzwooten08 (Dec 12, 2011)

I have an old revolver that i bought off a friend for $20. I know it was made in germany and its old but not sure what it is. What i know so far about it it is a 22lr caliber double/single action the only markings on it is the number 344 and says made in germany on the trigger. I would realy like to know what this revolver is please help.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Probably a Rohm (RG)


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> Probably a Rohm (RG)


+1.... and for $20 you should have got change back


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> for $20 you should have got change back


Why do you say that?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

the rohm (rg) was germanys contribution to the saturday night special class of junk guns. cheaply made, poor quality, completely inaccurate and tended to be disposable.


----------

